# Creative way to Store Blu-Rays



## brad.wilson1011 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am in the process of planning out my dedicated theater room in the basement and have hit a wall with deciding where to put all of my blu ray discs/boxes. In my previous home, that we just moved out of, they were in a dvd/blu ray wall rack purchased from best buy as an interim solution until we bought a home. Now that we have the house I don't want to have the, not-so-fancy BB special, rack up against the wall. What have you guys done with your blu ray discs to still have access to them but store them in a clean, nice looking fashion?? Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I store mine in a unused cupboard in our buffet i am quickly running out of room however, i have thought of using a CD type case to hold them then store away the actual blu-ray cases themselves in the attic. They do become cumbersome.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I purchased some DVD Stands from Best Buy that are Dark Cherry that almost perfectly match the color of my Martin Logan Vantages. The Stands actually look surprisingly good and many have asked me how many hundred dollars did I spend on them.

If really wanting to get a super nice Rack, Billy Bags makes some exceptional ones. My younger brother uses them for his Media (10,000 CD/DVD/BD/Records/SACD/etc, TV, and all AV Equipment. That being said, he spent more on his Billy Bags stuff than most folks do on very nice HT's. BDI would be a good choice and is less expensive. Ikea would probably be my choice as I do not believe in spending very much on Media Storage.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

With well over 500 DVDs and approaching 100 BRs, this is indeed an issue.

Long term, a woodworking pal of mine is supposed to make me a lovely custom cabinet to store them. (My wife doesn't want to SEE any discs... so any shelving must have solid (no glass, even) doors.) Of course, he's been promising that case for going on 5 years...

At the moment, I'm using 3 sets of media shelves from Best Buy (which my wife HATES). Shortly, unless my buddy shows signs of actually coming through, we'll be picking up some shelving units (with doors) from Ikea, which are relatively tolerable and relatively inexpensive. Check out their "Besta" shelf units ($60) with a couple of extra shelves ($5 ea) and the coordinating door panels ($20), and you can have a fairly capacious and reasonable-looking cabinet for about $90 each, which isn't terrible. There was a thread (can't recall if it was here or on another AV forum) where these were recommended, and it seems like a pretty good idea to us...


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

Buy AnyDVD HD then some hard drives as many terabytes as you can budget and rip everything! Hide the originals if you want or display a few empty cases. I have lost so many discs to lends intended and unintended (kids friends) had favorite discs mishandled or just plain lost. Now I use MyMovies on my HTPC and although it took some time to rip I have 5 TB online for instant view and in the rare case I want to see extras or or those bonus features I might have not ripped I get them out of the boxes they live in. All safe and sound locked in a closet. I used to like seeing a wall of CD's-DVD's and so on but I get more WOWs from the cover strip on the big screen than the usual coveting eyes of visitors on my defenseless media.

Side note I used USB2 drives and all is well but found I needed a POWERED USB hub Meritline has a nice 7 port model for 14 bucks. Some may prefer SATA docks I think they are great but can be noisy due to exposed drives. Not a issues if you enclose your system or move it behind a wall.


----------



## BIG'EN (Feb 9, 2010)

I purchased this from Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000RK29OI

It is a descent piece with minor drawbacks but overall an excellent choice for those with plenty of movies to store. The rear braces are the exact same width as the standard studed wall and be used to mount it on the wall if you like. Only problem is it is time to purchase another one or bigger one and I am at about the same number of BDs/DVDs as you.


BIG'EN


----------



## brad.wilson1011 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all of your great ideas! I think im going to have to make the decision if I want them showing or not. Im leaning towards hiding them in some large storage closet or dvd rack that can be put in another location in my basement. My blu-ray addiction is pretty bad :innocent: so I doubt any reasonable amount of space will last for long! The custom wood cabinet sounds amazing but I doubt I have that kind of money to play with! 

Jasonpctech- whats the quality like when you rip the blu-ray to your HD? How much space do you usually take for each blu-ray? I have been considering loading everything onto a couple big HDs but I don't want to lose any audio/picture quality.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I tested ripping some of my BD movies and with no compression, the files are between 40 and 50GB so you will need alot of storage space if you want to go that route.


----------



## brad.wilson1011 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good god 40-50GB?? That's insane :blink: I think I will stick to storing the discs somewhere creative. I do have some space behind where my screen will be. I just want to keep the WAF high. 


Has anyone tried a big blu-ray disc changer? One of the sony units perhaps? Is it worth the money to have everything in one player?


----------



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

If you do not want to display them. I don't. Buy one of those cd binder holders that stores 50 cd's and put the cases in a box in the attic. It saves mucho room.


----------

